# We just "interrupted" two brown bats



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 26, 2011)

My wife came in about 15 mins ago telling me she thought we might have a dying little bird on our sidewalk.

I walked outside and it was clear it was a bat. It was just lying there seeming to pant and we thought it might be dying. I kicked it a bit to see if it would move and it didn't.

I didn't want it to die on our sidewalk so I got a cup to scoop it into in order to chuck it into the trees. As I did, two bats untangled and flew away freaking Sonya and I out.

I guess they were mating and kicking them didn't seem to bug them but when I tried to scoop them up it got their attention.

Very cool.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 26, 2011)

Well there goes that romance


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2011)

Home-wrecker!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 26, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Home-wrecker!


----------



## Andres (Aug 27, 2011)

it's totally the bats' fault... Get a room!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 27, 2011)

That earthquake and that hurricane have everything out of kilter. I mean, who ever heard of bats without common decency.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 27, 2011)

Funny... my wife and our girls were hiking along a creek trail last weekend and similarly interrupted two cicadas by accident. Rapid biology lesson for the little ones


----------

